# how old is too old?????



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Sixteen months doesn't seem to old to me. I have known of many older retrievers whose owners decided to try field work when the dogs were older (like 6 or 7) and the dogs picked it right up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Moved this to the Hunt and Field section.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

acquila said:


> to start training to retrieve ducks?
> when i was visiting Idaho, Promise was really interested in the ducks at the lake, she sat there and watched them for hours ( i told her to stay, otherwise she would of been after them).
> she is 16 months old, I heard if you don't get them use to guns when they are puppies, they will be gun shy, but a neighbor fired a gun when we were outside, and she wasn't scared ( not sure what type of gun it was, but it was loud).
> so I'm just wondering is she too old to train to be a gun dog ( or bird dog)?
> ...


 

If they're still breathing, they're young enough! 

Hook up with your local Retriever Club and let them help you introduce the gun properly. They can also help you find training birds so the dog becomes accustomed to feathers.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Our Dusty was around 5 years old before he hit the field. We were too busy with conformation and didn't know any better! LOL

I agree with SC - they're never too old. 

Heck another big conformation golden here is BC, PJ, is hitting the field with great gusto I might add. He's gotta be 6 or 7 I think.

Go for it and have a blast. You won't regret the bonding that occurs between handler and dog.


----------

